# Grizzly G1495 Heavy Duty Lathe



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone have this lathe?

I was wondering if this lathe can replace getting a spindle and disc cabinet sander.

If I had this lathe, would there be a recommendation for a sander for the shop, such as a belt sander or other?

Just wondering if I can kill two birds with one stone.

Mark


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe there is a lathe that would be better, but similar in size? I would drop considering this one if there is a much better alternative.

Mark


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Mark,
You might want to call Grizzly and confirm those specs. According to their site the G1495's shipping weight is only 281 pounds. That sounds light to me for a full size lathe with a cabinet base. My Delta 1440 weighs more than that and it doesn't have a lower cabinet, just legs. Weight is your friend with a full size lathe. I'd take a good look at the GO462 too. Heavier, longer bed, deeper swing and more HP for considerably less money. I wonder why?

Regarding using the lathe's sanding accessories in place of getting a dedicated sander you have to ask "Will I set up those accessories when I want to sand something or will I eventually just leave them off the machine and use it as a dedicated lathe?" If the disk sander attachment can be permanently left on then I'd say yep, no need to buy a disk sander.(_Just looked at it again and yes, it does look permanently attached)_ But if the spindle sander means you have to monkey around installing the spindle between the centers, then get a puss full of saw dust because you're sanding horizontally, or you're limited to what you can sand because the gap between the spindle and the bed isn't deep enough, then you'll eventually want to get a spindle sander, or just use a spindle drum in a drill press. (Boy, that was a long sentence!) I don't know. I know how I work I sometimes get lazy and just don't want to bother with all the set up if it's complicated. That's why I'd never make a good machinist. But if it's pretty simple and straightforward then that's two less machines to fit into a shrinking shop.

It's an enviable dilemma you're in Mark! Planning and equipping a new shop.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> Hey Mark,
> It's an enviable dilemma you're in Mark! Planning and equipping a new shop.


The bigger dilemma is that I can't even start to build a new shop until I get a job! I will finally get off the unemployment list and start a new engineering job in the next month or sooner.

It will be nice having everything selected and the final plans for the garage/workshop prior to starting to build. It will make it perfect for me since there will be less things that I would wish I had done differently. 

I will look at the GO462 as a real option too, because thinking about it, I want a dedicated sander. I don't want to fool around with changing machines around any more than necessary.

I plan on traveling to Grizzly's Muncy, PA facility in the next two to three months to look at the tools in person to finallize what I want to buy. That way if free shipping pops up, I can go ahead and order it if my shop is under construction.

Mark


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

The new G0698 lathe looks to be a much better one than the G1495 and it weighs around 150 more pounds with more than twice the horsepower.

Mark


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Mwhals, did you say you lived in Winfield? If so, I just talked to an older lady in Dunbar who has a 58" Oliver lathe with duplicator and knives for 950$. I didn't have a chance to go look at it, but it sounded like a killer lathe when I spoke with her on the phone, and I saw a Grizzly table saw in the ad bulletine for 500$. Its been in there for a few weeks, so I bet they would deal.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Mwhals, did you say you lived in Winfield? If so, I just talked to an older lady in Dunbar who has a 58" Oliver lathe with duplicator and knives for 950$. I didn't have a chance to go look at it, but it sounded like a killer lathe when I spoke with her on the phone, and I saw a Grizzly table saw in the ad bulletine for 500$. Its been in there for a few weeks, so I bet they would deal.


I do live in Winfield, but I can't buy right now. I don't have anywhere to put it and I need to save every penny until I land a job. Since you know about Dunbar, do you live near me? It would be cool to know someone local from this site.

Mark


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

That's exactly why it isn't sitting in my shop right now. I just live down the road from you in South Charleston. Close to Southridge. If you ever need to come down to use the shop send me a message. I may have a few tools you'd like to preview before ordering yours.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Mwhals,

I can't speak for the G1495 but I do have the older version of the G0462. Mine is the exact same except no spindle tach. I do mainly spindle type work but a freind of mine who does a lot of bowl turning said you need two things, weight and slow speed. My slowest speed is 600rpm and that is a little fast for bowls but works fine for spindle work. I wouldn't go any lighter than what I have. I used to have a old woodmaster that I could pick up and I can tell you the weight makes a hugh difference.

Bob


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> That's exactly why it isn't sitting in my shop right now. I just live down the road from you in South Charleston. Close to Southridge. If you ever need to come down to use the shop send me a message. I may have a few tools you'd like to preview before ordering yours.


Thanks for the offer. If you have any of the tools I am considering, I would love to get a chance to see them in person and get your in person opinions on them as a user.

Mark


----------

